# Crazy Stuff at Gun Shows



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Did not want to derail the other post. I thought I would post on some of the crazy things I have witnessed at shows. 

I used to do alot of gun shows with my father. I hated them. I have never been real comfortable around strangers handling guns let alone in a crowded arena. 

Everytime I would hand a firearm to someone to look at it, I would check the action and make sure it was "clear", all guns were checked as our display was set up and I check all firearms when they were done being handled. On two differant occasions I was looking at other vendors guns before the public came in to find them loaded! One other time I heard a guy set up right behind me pull the slide and work the action on a pistol, I asked him if it was loaded as I swear I heard a round get chambered, he said no way but dropped the mag and opened the action to have a .40 round pop out. Said I do not know how that happened it was not supposed to be loaded!

Shortly after I quit helping at the shows, another vender at a show had a gun go off, this guy did alot of shows and swears someone must have dropped a round in it while he was not looking. He was promptly arrested and escorted out.

If you have any to add plese do.

Scott


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the bad part about the guns shows is that everyone who attends is only as safe as the least careful person there.
i haven't been to one in years because if i'm in the market for another gun i'll go to a gun shop because for the most part,they'll stand behind what they sell.the last one i went to was soley to buy sks ammo.
they are fun to look around at though.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I always looked around and thought the same thing about the least careful person in the crowd and am somewhat amazed that things haven't gone awry before.

At the one here in Lima, there are Sheriff's deputies at the door to zip tie the actions open on guns being brought in by walkin, but nothin on the guns that are brought by dealers. 

Honestly the prices at the gunshows are getting a bit out of hand. I can usually find a gun online or somewhere else for much cheaper then the prices I am finding lately. All the real deals are swooped up when the door opens first day, all other deals are found by shopping people walking around who have brought guns to sell.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I have been going to shows for better part of 64 years and have never seen a loaded firearm either being carried nor on a display table loaded. Have never been to a show where there were a firearm "accidental discharge". I was at a show I think it was summer 07 at Dayton when some guy stole a pistol, some guys ran him down and turned him over to John Law. 
Do any of you older guys remember going to the OGCA (Columbus,and Canton)and the old Washington Courthouse shows and there would be baskets of Astras, Llamas, and Star 9mm for like $30.00 each. Those were the days


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

The scariest stuff that I see while at the shows(and I dont go nearly as much as I used to) is people looking at a gun and just pointing it wherever, as was already mentioned the prices are getting pretty scary, I have only been going to the shows for about 20yrs and I can tell a big change, at the risk of being flamed some of the thuggy looking people at the shows is pretty scary to.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

When PRO used to do gun shows in Athens, there was an AR seller who brought their rotweillers with them. The dogs seemed nice and friendly to some, but to others it would growl and snap. They had it tied up to a table, so it wasn't very secure. I never went around that table to say the least, didn't seem like it was helping their business much.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The guys that bring in their guns to sell made it really hard for us as a licensed dealer. Same guys would ALWAYS have firearms to sell one after another. They would walk around and once one was sold go to the car and get another. We had to pay for tables and toward the end of us doing them no one would pay wholesale for a new gun. Cannot stay in buisness very long losing money. The best was the people that would get all nasty about filling out an ffl form for a nix check. They would get all riled up saying that the guy 2 tables down had more guns than we did and did not require a nix check. Sorry bud no papers no gun!


----------

